# New French rules.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Look out for new highway code rules 
November 19, 2010 
CYCLISTS and pedestrians have been given new rights over cars in a series of changes to the highway code in France. 

The rules, which take immediate effect, mean pedestrians now always have priority over cars when crossing a road. Until now, they had priority only at specially designated crossings. 

They need to "show a clear intention to cross" a road - described as "an ostensible step forward or a hand gesture" - and vehicles are required to stop for them. 

The only exception is where a designated pedestrian crossing is less than 50m away. 

Drivers who ignore the rules face a fine of €135 or could lose four points from their licence. 

The new rules also allow bicycles to skip red lights if they are turning right, but only at crossroads where there is a sign to that effect. 

It will be up to individual mayors to decide where this should be allowed. 

Also introduced in the code change is up to seven hours of obligatory training for scooter-owners who hold a Permis B driving licence, unless they have been using it for at least the past five years. 

This last measure comes into force in January and will be accompanied by increased spot checks and on-the-spot fines of €135 for anyone who makes changes to their scooter's speed limiter. 

From the Connexion.

Ray.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up, should be interesting, the number of times i have almost be tailgated because i stopped for pedestrians at zebra crossings in France in the past.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

WOW that one about the pedestrians sounds awkward. What if they put their hand out just as our car reaches them and there is a huge lorry (or anything for that matter) tailgating us, as if very common in France?
What about when its youths having a laugh and stopping all the traffic just because they can?
Or is it just another way of getting fines out of motorists?
Lala


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

chasper said:


> Thanks for the heads up, should be interesting, the number of times i have almost be tailgated because i stopped for pedestrians at zebra crossings in France in the past.


Yes - ironic really - I wonder if French drivers will take any more notice of this than they do of existing marked crossings! (Having said which, my impression is that they have started to stop more at crossings than they used to.)


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Wow that will be interesting. You take your life into your hands even trying to cross a zebra crossing. Imagine french drivers who never give right of way to people at zebras suddenly having to stop for people everywhere! Sounds almost as radical as if our government made the decision to convert to driving on the right.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

It will be interesting to see if the French drivers take much notice of this new law!

I'm assuming that it won't apply to the Autoroutes .... :? 


SD


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


I just hope the french ar,nt going to cheese everybody off like the british government has done.




norm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don't see what the fuss is all about, :roll: we have been crossing roads like this for years over here. :lol: :lol: thats why 'elf and 'afety put railings on certain pavements.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I agree, the French are not very good at allowing pedestrians to cross even on designated crossings. 
But there has been an enforced give way to pedestrians when turning a corner even if you have a green light. I have had irate French kick out at the car until I twigged this rule.

Ray.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Thank you Raynipper for the timely warning.

Only the French could come up with nonsense like this. It's a green light to every nutter who dislikes his village being used by lorries and other vehicles. All they have to do is get a few people to volunteer to cross the road every few minutes and traffic will grind to a halt.

They'd be better enforcing the law regarding existing pedestrian crossing. I always treat them as I would a pedestrian crossing in the U.K. and stop to let people cross. Often, they stand there for a few seconds as though there's a catch and I'm going to mow them down as soon as they set off, so unused are they to people stopping for them.

If the French hardly ever stop for pedestrian crossings, what makes the authorities think that they'll obey this?

You can see what will come next can't you? Plain-clothed policemen will exercise their right to cross busy roads, and anyone who doesn't stop will be pulled in a few hundred metres down the road, where the booking officer will be waiting with his cash register.

Kerching!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you want to read the paper from which this information was obtained try;

http://tinyurl.com/2aeu6r4

As has been said, the majority of French drivers pay little respect to crossing points so will probably ignore this as well.

Presumably the police officer would have to witness it to impose the fine (+points) since otherwise it is one person's view against another.... and I wonder what "ostensible gesture" might be used?

We will have to wait and see, but just be aware of the need for courtesy while driving as we all show in the UK :? :lol:

Dave


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*French rules*

Sorry Ray, missed this and posted the same artical today will remove

_No probs Jonse. I'll do it for you.

Penquin has copied the link he made from your thread into this one, so I'll just remove the lot and tidy things up.

Zeb_


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Back in the late 60's I visited Japan a lot - Merchant Navy.

On a lot of lamp posts there would be a container with several small flags on sticks.

If you wanted to cross the road you took a flag out of the container, held it prominently out in front, the traffic stopped as if by magic and off you went across the road in perfect safety.

At the other side you deposited the flag back into the container there.

Very civilised.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

pippin said:


> Back in the late 60's I visited Japan a lot - Merchant Navy.
> 
> On a lot of lamp posts there would be a container with several small flags on sticks.
> 
> ...


What happened if everybody crosssed the road in the same direction and all the flags ended up one side? I am sure there was some efficient Japanese system that came into play.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Ashford in Kent has been modernised to give a shared space fior traffic of all types e.g. pedestrians, cyclists and motorists.

"Pedestrians and cyclists must use eye contact to work out when to cross the street or give way to oncoming traffic.

The idea of a shared space first started in the Netherlands and has spread to other European countries. By increasing uncertainty and removing 'clutter' like signs and traffic lights, planners hope to force drivers to take more care".

http://www.rudi.net/node/20583


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Rayc - Ah So!!


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

If you think French pedestrians could be a problem don't even think about driving in India. 
Our train manager apologised to us after our train was held up for 1/2 an hour at a level crossing because the pedestrians and traffic would not stop so that the level crossing gates could be operated. 
It took the manager, 6 armed police and 2 dogs who were always with the train plus the local police to force a way through for the train!!


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I think that there has been a sea change in the attitude of French drivers towards pedestrian crossings. I spent two months in France this summer and it was noticeable how drivers invariably stopped at pedestrian crossings, even if you were simply hovering near the kerb.

This is in marked contrast to what prevailed a few years ago, and I too have been hit from behind when I had the temerity to stop to allow pedestrians to cross.


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

raynipper said:


> It will be up to individual mayors to decide where this should be allowed.
> Ray.


I love this aspect - it was apparently the same when they first changed the priority on roundabouts, and means that there needs to be a sign as you enter the village telling you if the new rules apply. So you need to know both the new rule and the new sign.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

[quote="rayc"

The idea of a shared space first started in the Netherlands and has spread to other European countries. By increasing uncertainty and removing 'clutter' like signs and traffic lights, planners hope to force drivers to take more care".

[/quote]

We recently spent a week in Utrecht and we felt the traffic system for pedestrians was at times difficult because bikes would speed along, seemingly not caring who was walking in the space. The volume of bikes was oppressive. Cyclists would ignore road signs and red lights. More of this is happening in the UK, we regularly see cyclists jumping red lights and riding on narrow and already cluttered pavements. (all those recycling bins!!!)
In Budapest bikes are allowed on many pedestrian pavements, including over the bridges and along the Danube. The trouble is they don't take heed of pedestrians,whom in our opinion they see as second class to cyclists. The cyclists travel much too fast. In fact we used to go regularly to Budapest and haven't been for a while because walking in some areas is just too much of a hassle.
Lala


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Traffic laws*

:? Mmm ... similar legislation is now in force in Italy, after the introduction of the new Traffic Code in July this year. Here in the South at least, no change in driver's attitudes. You still risk killing somebody if you stop to let them cross at a designated crosssing. A scooter will inviariably overtake you at speed, and hit the crossing pedestrian.  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It will be up to individual mayors to decide where this should be allowed.
> Ray.


French Mayors have not always been logical as the story below shows:

"Paris mayoral feud blocks street

There has been traffic chaos in two Paris suburbs after their feuding mayors declared the same busy road one-way, but in opposite directions.

Patrick Balkany, the conservative mayor of Levallois-Perret, initially made the D909 one-way to reduce the amount of commuter traffic through his district.

But Gilles Catoire, the Socialist mayor of neighbouring Clichy-la-Garenne, said this increased congestion in his area.

He made his section of the road one-way in the opposite direction.

With the contradictory road-signs in place, the unsurprising result was gridlock, prompting the deployment of municipal and national police to direct traffic away from the area.

"What Clichy has done is not a long-term solution, but it is a response to a unilateral decision by the town of Levallois," Clichy's deputy mayor, Alain Fournier, was quoted as saying by AFP news agency.

But Mr Balkany insisted: "The mayor of Clichy has taken a position that is unreasonable and is hurting his own constituents."

Thousands of motorists pass between the two suburbs each day on their way into and out of the French capital".


----------

